# RSS nach WML



## mdoemli (30. Mrz 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ein Neuling in sachen rss! Hab mir ein Portal mit Apache Tomcat aufgebaut, das man über WAP erreichen kann. Nun WAP 1.x kann ja nur WML darstellen und jetzt wollt ich wissen ob ich RSS in WML umwandeln kann. Wie mit XML+XSL => WML. Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt wäre ich sehr froh wenn mir jemand im Bezug darauf ein paar Referenzen zum nachlesen angeben kann. Hab noch nichts gefunden für diesen Fall.

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (30. Mrz 2005)

keine ahnung wie wml aufgebaut ist, aber xsl is recht primitiv, schaus dir doch einfach an, dann weist du schnell ob es geht


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Mrz 2005)

xsl ist nicht primitiv (sondern eine vollständige "Programmiersprache"), natürlich kannst du damit  RSS in WML umwandeln

besorg dir die xalan distribution, in den samples findest du ein einfaches transformerservlet, das du nehmen kannst

(das xslt musst du natürlich selber schreiben)


----------



## Guest (30. Mrz 2005)

Vielen Dank,

werd ich mir anschauen


----------



## mdoemli (31. Mrz 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt noch keine genauen Vorstellungen wie ich das realisieren kann.
Hab jetzt ne Seite wie http://www.rss-nachrichten.de/rss-verzeichnis/.
Nun möchte ich mir die Linkliste (Inhalt = Anzeigen, Bildung & Beruf usw) in WML anzeigen lassen, also das ich mich dort durchklicken kann bis ich dann letztendlich meine nachricht anzeigen lassen kann.

Meine Vorstellungen:
1. Ich parse mir mit regulären Ausdrücken die Links heraus bis ich dann zu einer RSS Nachricht gelange.
2. Nun müsste ich mir nur noch für die RSS-Datei eine passende xsl Datei schreiben (Allgemeiner Aufbau der RSS Datei wird gleich sein, hoffe ich) und dann über den XALAN-Transformator zu einer WML-Datei transformieren.

Das müsste doch so klappen, oder hat jemand eine besser Idee bzw. Erfahrungen mit so etwas?

Grüße,

mdoemli


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mrz 2005)

so ungefähr würde das schon funzen



> Allgemeiner Aufbau der RSS Datei wird gleich sein, hoffe ich


da gibts n ziemlichen versionswirrwarr, aber mit einem toleranten xsl sollte das in den Griff zu kriegen sein

Zu 1: gibts da nicht besseres? z.B. meta-rss dienste, die man gleich direkt abfragen kann (ohne screen-grabbing)


----------



## Guest (31. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Bleiglanz,

Zu 1: gibts da nicht besseres? z.B. meta-rss dienste, die man gleich direkt abfragen kann (ohne screen-grabbing)

was ist meta-rss? Wie gesagt ich hab davon keine Ahnung.

Gruß


----------



## mdoemli (31. Mrz 2005)

Sorry,
vergesse immer mich einzuloggen


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mrz 2005)

gib bei wikipedia rss als suchbebriff ein

dachte an sowas wie moreover.com, ist aber scheinbar mittlerweile kommerziell


----------



## mdoemli (31. Mrz 2005)

Danke für den Tipp.
Super Seite.


----------

